
Show HN: Matlock Extension – Discover the Open Source Libraries Pages Are Using - onassar
https://getmatlock.github.io/
======
njn
I just received this email:

    
    
      Hi Nikolas,
     
       My friend Oliver and I have included d3 in our chrome 
     extension https://getmatlock.github.io/, which works by 
     identifying the open source libraries a webpage is using. 
     Our goal is to give credit to the work that open source developers make.
     
       We just submitted it to Hacker News news.ycombinator.com, 
     so if you think this would be useful for open source 
     developers, we hope you'd consider throwing an upvote our way ;)
    
     
      Hope you don't mind the unsolicited email
    

Lol. Okay, every time I submit something to Hacker News I'm just going to spam
a bunch of people as well :P

~~~
onassar
Hey njn; apologies for the annoyance. My buddy Adam who I worked on it with
reached out because we included d3 as part of the extension. Thought it would
be useful, but apologies that you got annoyed by it :(

------
onassar
Hi all - Been working on this extension with my buddy Adam (for both Chrome
and Firefox) for a while. I wanted to know which Open Source libraries pages
were using, and pull in info/context/data from GitHub (and a couple other
sources) based on those libraries.

The idea is pretty straight forward: you click on the Extension Icon, and
it'll analyze the page you're on and show you the libraries, basic data from
GitHub (like star-count and when it was last committed to), the location of
the developer(s) (if shared), and the description.

Open to any feedback or questions :)

------
kenguest
this is very useful for figuring out what components your legacy projects are
using. very nicely done. thanks for the hard work guys!

